# Melben compressor



## Bfootman (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello hope I'm not doing this wrong. I need help. I just bought a melben compressor on about a 4ft tall 18inch upright tank. Compressor seems fine although the 1hp motor couldn't take it. I'm putting a 5hp on now but the 6 spline pulley cracked in half. Grrrrr. Any help finding a new one. Thanks guys


----------

